# New Replacement Ferry for Cook Strait



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

Strait Shipping have bought a "new" five year old ferry to replace the Monte Stello.
The 125m Dueodde which runs from Bornholm to Ystad will be taken over mid October and get to NZ prior to the busy summer season.

Strait Shipping is in competition with the state owned interislander ships operated by Kiwi Rail. Strait Shipping hangs in there despite the tax payer supporting the opposition who seem to spend money like water and have a huge management staff. Thanks to the good old tax payer!!

Does not seem fair does it??


----------

